# Upholstered Furniture



## Rick18071 (Jan 11, 2010)

IBC 903.2.7 #4 A group M occupancy is used for the display and sale of upholstered furniture.

Could somone tell me why a few desk chairs in Staples are more dangerus than a restaurant or a doctors waiting room full of upholstered furniture?

How can we control what they sell in a store?


----------



## JBI (Jan 11, 2010)

Re: Upholstered Furniture

Rick -

It's not the 'few desk chairs in Staples' that are the big problem.

It is furniture stores with large quantities of upholstered furniture.

We _can't_ control what they sell in stores, that's why we have the code requirements we have.


----------



## Rick18071 (Jan 11, 2010)

Re: Upholstered Furniture

I can't make them get a permit if they want to sell furniture when they didn't  before and there are no sprinklers.


----------



## JBI (Jan 11, 2010)

Re: Upholstered Furniture

Why not?


----------



## cda (Jan 11, 2010)

Re: Upholstered Furniture

That is a change from the 06

Why ??? someone that attended the code hearings should know

and if you look at other M types why they had to call that one out or include it in is a good question???

maybe only change made so they can sell more books because of one change???


----------



## cda (Jan 11, 2010)

Re: Upholstered Furniture

Is this in response to the South Carolina furniture fire?????????


----------



## FM William Burns (Jan 11, 2010)

Re: Upholstered Furniture

As I was enlightened in a previous discussion:

viewtopic.php?f=11&t=558

However in NFPA 101 (if adopted) one could require additional protection due to the "Change in Hazard of Contents" in the applicable occupancy chapter Existing Mercantile Occupancies.  But if your only using IFC your somewhat limited.


----------



## Rick18071 (Jan 11, 2010)

Re: Upholstered Furniture

A new store that may sell some furniture is moving into a strip mall ( no sprinklers), but the space is already "M" and they are not doing any work so I can't make them get a permit.

If they would need a permit would the whole building need sprinklers? Only 1 hour walls between tenet spaces.


----------



## cda (Jan 12, 2010)

Re: Upholstered Furniture

Rick18071

My vote is no

Sounds like your office needs to develop a policy on something like this so if similar situation comes up they are treated the same.


----------

